# selling vermont castings encore 2550. what is a fair price?



## willis (Jan 4, 2011)

i'm selling an encore model 2550 that is about 10 years old. it needs about $300 in parts but it is a solid stove. i plan on listing it on craigs list but i'm not sure what the stove is worth. can you guys give me an idea? thanks, mark


----------



## cmcramer (Jan 4, 2011)

I sold my one year old 2550 for 50% of what I paid. 

Your stove, with $300 needed in parts....and the know how to fix it, 10 years old,  is not worth much, in my opinion.  My first question would be....what parts?

$250 - $300 is my guess.


----------



## Fake coal burner (Jan 4, 2011)

Tell them what it needs to fix it  to make it operable. 
 Make offer. You wont feel guilty.  :down:


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 4, 2011)

Id guess 400-500 bucks.  Those warming shelves were an extra, so there is a little value there.  Really, with 300 bucks in parts for $800 total investment and days worth of swearing and getting dirty, that would be a good stove for the money.


----------



## raybonz (Jan 4, 2011)

Hmmm being solid and needing $300.00 IN PARTS is a contradiction in terms... Good luck with that one..

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 5, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Hmmm being solid and needing $300.00 IN PARTS is a contradiction in terms... Good luck with that one..
> 
> Ray




Not for a VC. The refractory assembly can cost that much. Or the cat. If it is truly $300 (which means it doesn't need the Refractory assembly AND the cat) then $500 should offer a relatively quick sell, I would think. You can probably list it for as much as $1000, but be prepared to haggle.

VC needs to get their sh!t together on their Cat parts and design. Those clowns are costing themselves tons of sales due to this.


----------



## grommal (Jan 5, 2011)

Had a VC Defiant Encore that was in decent shape except for needing new refractory package in the cat area and a new cat element.  Tried to give it away free if somebody would just come and get it.  No takers.


----------



## Fsappo (Jan 5, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Hmmm being solid and needing $300.00 IN PARTS is a contradiction in terms... Good luck with that one..
> 
> Ray



Wrong, can be a solid stove.  Its as much a contradiction in terms as "Solid car, just needs plugs and brake pads"
-1 internet for you


----------



## raybonz (Jan 5, 2011)

Franks said:
			
		

> raybonz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be hesitant to buy a stove that needed $300.00 in parts.. I'd be glad to pay $300.00 more and get a burn ready stove.. That's just my preference no insult intended to anyone.. 

Ray


----------



## BrowningBAR (Jan 5, 2011)

raybonz said:
			
		

> Franks said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



$300 dollars in parts like: 
Refractory Package Item# 9550
Catalytic Combustor Item# 9571
Dutchwest Stove Gasket Kit
Total cost: $320


----------

